# newbie



## teamsal (Jul 19, 2007)

hi all

just registered with ff today and wanted to say hello. Due to have IVF with donor eggs in the next few months at Care Manchester. I'm 37, have had one cycle of Ivf about 7/8 years ago and an abandoned cycle prior to that (poor response). My egg donor is known to me and i do feel quite privileged in this respect. she had her first consultation yesterday and the doctor said that being  young (25) she was a great candidate. OK, so whats my problem? i just feel scared and worried at something going wrong (forgot to metion I'm insulin dependant diabetic & PCOS) .

sorry for the rant

teamsal


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Team

I don't know if PCOS interferes with implantation, I haven't had DE yet so I was interested that you mentioned that. 25 years old is an excellent age for egg quality. Maybe you could find an acupuncturist you deals with fertilty to relax you before the event and after, this supposdly helps with implanation.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

Just wanted to welcome you to the site - do feel free to join one of our ongoing threads - there's a few with women undergoing IVF using DE      
Being scared and worried is quite normal, we've all been there    

Much love and luck,

Marie xxx


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Feel free to come and join the 'DE Newbies' thread - i'm technically rubbish so haven't learnt how to post a link, but you should find it if you search for DE Newbies... everyone's lovely on that thread and we're all pretty new to the Donor experience

Hope to speak soon 

x Ali x


----------



## teamsal (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you all so much for making me feel welcome, its just so nice to able to discuss things with people who actually understand what I'm feeling .

I'm sure I'm gonna be on here loads just asked questions so be patient with me please. I'll also keep you all posted on how i progress and just the usual highs and lows etc. 

i keep telling my pet parrot I'm trying to get him a little brother or sister (ha ha), he looks at me as if to say  


teamsal


----------

